# Happy Hedgieween! :D



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, just getting ready for my first Halloween with Paprika... here is the pumpkin we carved for this year, enjoy!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

...just a few more! Good luck with your own pumpkin carving!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome job - I love it!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww that took some time and planning, great job!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hahahaha would you carry paprika around in halloween or put her in a bag?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is so cute. Well done.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice and creative! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hedgie Pumpkin!! You did a wonderful job on this. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Such talent on this forum! Not me, of course. But as for the rest of you.........wow!!!!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Ahh! I love it!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Is there a template for that, or did you just draw it out on your own? It's wonderful! :mrgreen:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Awe thanks! I thought you guys might get a kick out of it, because the non-hedgehog lovers in my life were definitely confused by the design choice 
It's not a template, I just drew it up on my own. If people wanted it I could always draw up another on a piece of paper.. of course it wouldn't be exactly the same, but I could come up with something similar if I tried


----------

